# Pets Allergic to Lime



## TheLawnChef (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi! Asking for friends whose lawn has a low pH, but there little dogs (they're really doggishes &#129315 are allergic to lime. Not sure if anyone else with pets has experience this issue or know of an alternative product to use raise pH. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Wood ash raises pH but it too is probably a skin irritant. I suggest keeping the dogs off the lawn until the lime has been absorbed into the soil. Water well. You could maybe put lime on one part of the lawn, keeping the dogs off that part. Then later do the other part of the lawn.


----------



## TheLawnChef (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks! Told my buddy that today. The yard is big enough that they can section it off. Worst case scenario he will be out there in Dec spray painting his yard! hahaha
Thanks again!


----------

